

Rules to avoid gratuitous gender profiles of female scientists - okaya
http://www.cjr.org/the_observatory/finkbeiner_test_gender_gap_fem.php

======
paulhauggis
"The fact that she’s a woman Her husband’s job Her child-care arrangements How
she nurtures her underlings How she was taken aback by the competitiveness in
her field How she’s such a role model for other women How she’s the “first
woman to…”"

The irony is that the same feminist groups that are fighting for more women in
science mention at least half of these in articles about trying to get more
women in science.

Why do we have to focus on gender and race. Why can't we just hire the best
person for the job?

